# newbie to igf1 an hgh newbie cycle



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

hello all,

thinking about adding hgh to my next cycle so im here looking for advice.....

ive posted this in the steroid section as i didnt know this was here..

my questions are as follows

will igf1 or hgh effect mpb

which would you use first igf1 or hgh

thats it???? cheers all

:beer:


----------



## jordanwlkp (Jun 30, 2008)

hgh


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

Ok well, why do you think hgh over igf1 then? and how long would you run hgh for cheers for the help


----------



## Big Boy (May 12, 2009)

ok so this is the plan,

Somatropin

sub q jabs every other morn as i wake up

3iu and go up 1 or 2 iu's or so every 4 weeks untill i get to a max of 8ius

and cycle duration 4months!

whilst heavy training!!!!

now i have 1 question would ilgf1 be better as it by passess the hypothalmus thus less chance of piturity gland burn out etc???

also what supps do you recommend while using this to ward of sides and make the most of its qualitys

:thumb:


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

insulin ?


----------



## stili05 (Apr 3, 2011)

hy anybody can help me to get SOMATROPIN ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

stili05 said:


> hy anybody can help me to get SOMATROPIN ?


I'm sick of these posts.


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

stili05 said:


> hy anybody can help me to get SOMATROPIN ?


NO.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

stili05 said:


> hy anybody can help me to get SOMATROPIN ?


you can't ask for a source- its against the board rules. However if you cant google "order somatropin" and get dozens of sites.. theres something wrong with you- yes, you have to send money first- so you make a small order first- like everyone else..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Big Boy said:


> ok so this is the plan,
> 
> Somatropin
> 
> ...


I doubt you'll get ANY noticeble muscle mass... let me know if you do! LOL

without AAS to retain aminos, and thyroid to increase proteing turnover rate, more HGH will not do anything for muscle... and without insulin, you lose out on a major synergy... insuline grows new HGH receptors.. so you better use what you take in.

Theres good evidence that mroe than 2-3iu every 2-3 hours is not processed by the body....

so supps: AAS+T4+insulin


----------

